# Shark Fishing Again...Another Big Red



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Tried shark fishing again this evening using a half mullet about 50-60 yards out. After a 2 hour soak, the rod bent over and my brother ran for the hook up. This was his first big fish on his Florida vacation, and he was excited for this fight! The drag screamed for short bursts, and he gained ground pumping the fish in. After a few minutes, he was reeling in like a pro. Although we were hoping for a small spinner or black tip, it turned out to be another powerful Redfish.

Once on shore, we measured the big ole Red at 40"...the 25 lb scale still did no good, so a guess at 28 to 30 lbs is all I have. 

A great way to end my brother's vacation on the Gulf before he heads back to Oregon.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup:{Nice} ;' }:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice...maybe you should go red fishing, then maybe you'll get your sharks


----------

